# C++ runtime for Dragon Naturally Speaking 11.5



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

I am having trouble installing C++ Visual Runtime 9.0 for Dragon Naturally Speaking 11.5 there are no error messages/codes, just a window stating that the installation has failed. I am running Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What are you trying to install? Can you give us links?

The runtimes are usually designated by years and not versions. Are you installing it before Dragon or during Dragon's installation? If during, try installing it separately. There are many updates for all versions of the runtimes, too.

Is that a 64-bit capable version of Dragon, and designated to run on Windows 7/64? Since it has intimate connections with the sound drivers and hardware, and may even install its own, it must be a 64-bit version, I would certainly think.


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

the installation is a part of the Dragon installation; and a year is not specified, probably because the runtime is not developed by Microsoft, rather it is a custom version designed to work with dragon. The product is designed to work with Windows 7 64 bit.

here is a link to the product's homepage:
http://www.nuance.com/dragon/index.htm

edit: I can't find a separate install file for the runtime either online or on the setup disc.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Visual C++ is a copyrighted Microsoft product, so no one else is selling or distributing something with the same name that is not from Microsoft. The 9.0 version appears to be the same as the older 2008 version, which now has a service pack. You could try installing that first (though many apps will install their own versions regardless of whether it is already there).

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=5582

You could also try uninstalling the versions you currently have installed, rebooting, and then trying your Dragon installation with a fresh slate.

What is the eaxact wording of any messages that you receive? Are you an administrator?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Elvandil is correct.

Here are the DNS 11.5 release notes that refer to the MS Runtime installation necessary before installing DNS 11.5.
It's a pdf file

http://supportcontent.nuance.com/dragon/11/DNS11-5_Service_Pack_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

right now I'm trying uninstalling all other versions of microsoft visuall c++ 2008. And in response to your question yes I am an administrator, and the exact wording is "The installation of visual C++ runtime version 9.0 for dragon naturally speaking has failed. setup will now exit." and before that a dialogue box comes up with a list of command line instructions for windows installer.


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

your link is broken, Stoner.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sam-Ninja said:


> your link is broken, Stoner.


Works for me....it downloads a pdf file


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

It works now, but the PDF dosen't help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That message sometimes pops up when there is another installation in progress that has not finished. Have you had any problems with any programs or installers that use the Windows Installer?

Are there any times when you try to start a program that the Windows Installer pops up instead?

Make sure that the Windows Installer service is set to manual and not automatic. When you first boot up, there should be no running instances of msiexec in Task Manager unless something is not working correctly.


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

by manual you mean not automatically installing updates, correct?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sam-Ninja said:


> It works now, but the PDF dosen't help.


The purpose was to show you that there was no custom Runtime being used...just the MS version.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

If you haven't already.....you could turn off all your antimalware/antivirus apps including your firewall if it uses features that might interfere and also UAC and see if that allows installation of DNS.

Also check to make sure the MS Voice Recognition isn't running in the background in case there is a conflict.


----------



## Sam-Ninja (Aug 1, 2011)

nothing seems to work, I've checked UAC and I verified that windows installer service was set to manual.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Try the Knowbrainer site....they work with a lot of VR, especially DNS.
Maybe they have some advice.

http://www.knowbrainer.com/
http://www.knowbrainer.com/PubForum/index.cfm


----------

